# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello, World!

## kirill777

Hi everyone! Let me introduce myself! My name is Kirill, I'm from Russia, I live in St. Petersburg. I'm learning English. I hadn't had a practice for a long time. So, I decided to get involved in English, cause I really want to improve my conversation skills. I had recorded a video not a long time ago, where tried to explain the reasons, why I decided to learn English! If you will find any mistakes, please, write them. It's very important to me! Thank you for watching

----------


## Wise

Hello and welcome. Your video is unavailable. Maybe you could give the correct video link.

----------

